# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Help with identification of Japanese sword

## mikewilliams

I'm hoping someone can help me with the translation on this Japanese sword and hopefully identify the maker and age.  If you don't personally have the info, but can refer me to who would, that would also be really helpful.  Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!

----------


## Greg Mukai

You should ask the question here: http://www.swordforum.com/forums/for...Nihon-to-Forum

The tang looks good, the folks at the link are smart!

Welcome to Swordforum.

----------

